
Why did Bitcoin crash again today? Experts explain - ilanhz
https://decrypt.co/11882/why-did-bitcoin-crash-again-today-experts-explain
======
Lagogarda
Black friday, cyber monday, xmas, new year. BTC always going down at the end
of the year. People cashing in

~~~
rvz
I'm pleased it crashed, it is at a bargin compared to two months ago.

Looks like I'm going to get Bitcoin and more cryptocurrencies at a Black
Friday discount then.

As soon as it shoots up over 15k again, selling your cryptocurrency just for
black friday would be like spending 15k bitcoins over a pizza, but this time a
mistake for millions to make.

